# Please help me figure out what to charge :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am thinking of making some lip balms and some goat's milk lotions since I have been a stay at home mom all year, I need the animals to pay back a bit :-| The state of NY makes it really tough to sell cheeses and milk is pretty much a no go unless you own a dairy, so I am very limited in that category. Of course, I do "trade" to friends" for miscellaneous items  The lotions would be in 4 oz bottles to start. I have no idea what to charge....I would love some input on what y'all think :whatgoat:
Around here I have seen the soaps go for 3.50 and up a 4 oz bar...but have no idea on the lotions and homemade lip balm...(the lip balm would not be goats milk).
I am anticipating spending about 400 hundred bucks at tax time to get everything I need to make cheeses, soaps, lotions and lip balms, so it is quite an investment to get started and I'd love to be fair to the consumer, while still making a profit for myself.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I sell my lip balms for $2.00..it take so very little to fill the tubes and I look at them as added treats lol..My goats milk lotion is priced at $8 for 8 oz, $4.50 for 4 oz and $3 for 2 oz....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I figure out how much it takes to make a batch of lotion, including the labels, bottles ect...then i divide that by how many bottles it makes and then double what it cost me to make it...Many around here sell for way more..and get it..soap for $6 a 4 oz bar, I sell for 4.50 lol..so I guess Im cheap...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Cathy~ Where do you get your labels and containers?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I order my bottles and lip balm containers from Brambleberry and I use Avery labels which have a free online "design your own" thingy lol..and I print at home...
FOr lip balm lables I use a free down loadable one from Brambleberries

Be sure to have an ingredint label on back as well....

There are other places to order bottles, maybe even cheaper lol..but so far I havent found a better price with Brambleberries service!! Plus lids come with the bottles, so no need to order seperate.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! are those yours? They're beautiful 

Thanks, I am planning on Brambleberries...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, those are mine lol, Thank you

I no longer wrap with jute ( too much of a pain lol) and I now use a bolder color for the labels and I print my Names on there now., so looks more professional lol....Avery has plenty of color and disgns to choose from...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cool...thanks for the tip  I love the look of the jute though!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes me too..I hoped it would keep people from opening the lotion to smell..it didnt, they slip it off anyway lol...

You can also order the bottles with black lids...which I might start doing, they look nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I never thought of that! Of course they wanna smell it ..I do that in the stores...ahem I did order the ones with black tops...I liked them too.

Any tips for a newbie making lotions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Find a recipe you love..if you love it you will sell it...Brambleberry has a nice one to start with.. 
Play with different oils/butter to get a feel you love
use a preservative...: ) 

I started looking for a replacement for pricey stuff my girls needed for severe dry skin and eczema..kept at it until I found one we loved...Lotion bars are easy and fun as well...which for winter months sell very well...

equal amounts of beeswax and your oils...I use shea, coco butter and ex. virgin olive oil or sweet almond, depending on what I want for a finished product..heat to melt, add ess, oil or frangrance...
pour in a mold and let set til firm...usally I unmold a few hours later or so..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I made those lotion bars lately, and they're great! I used equal parts of cocoa butter, coconut oil and beeswax. They're awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear you Cathy...I need to find a mixture that works for my son.He has severe OCD and in the winter his hands turn purple and bleed  I need something really soothing to have him put on overnight, which is the only time he can (mentally) handle using hand lotion...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I made those lotion bars lately, and they're great! I used equal parts of cocoa butter, coconut oil and beeswax. They're awesome!


That sounds so fun! Do you use them as a soap?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for the lotion bars, you hold them in your hand to warm them up and rub them where ever you need them...My kids go through a ton of them...you can cut the bees wax slightly if you want a softer bar...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? That sounds so weird...lol...but do they work as well?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes they work..: ) and feel wonderful..I like sweet almond oil one best...with coco butter..: ) 
Its kind of like chap stick in a bar lol...I like making small oval shape ones for my younger kids and my 2 year old grand daughter...easy for them to handle..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so over anxious to start this...I really need to make some feed money back here...and it seems fun  My daughter is already stoked about making her own lip balms...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is a lot of fun...makeing lotion is sooo fast..I dont use the stick blender as many recipes suggest, just a whisk and be gentle so not to form too many bubbles..
making soap will come next for you lol...take just alittle more work and time but so worth it...My sells go to hep support the farm as well..Paypal sells sit and wait for when I need to reorder supplies..because we all know if it lands in the farm account, it will be spent!! lol, so save a bit for supplies..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...I was just telling you I am I am spending money I don't even have yet! I have a shopping cart saved for Brambleberry, New England Cheesemaking, and Hoeggers


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nono! not spending money..... think of it as investing in a new venture!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ni~ You are so right...that is exactly what I have been telling my husband


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

AANNNDDDDDD.......it can end up being cheaper than buying soap at the end of the day too. soooo.....in actuality, you're SAVING money. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats right....even with the lotion..I was spending $20 for 3 oz of "special" lotion for my girls and they would go through several tubes a month!! so this is way better for us, and cheaper...start up can bite a bit but once the money begins to return to the home, and you have good quality clean soap and lotion for your family


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am excited...I have to admit though, I am addicted to my Dial Gold soap....lol.....I'm gonna have to wean off of that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YUCk That is what my hubby liked too lol...now he loves my Tea tree and Eucaliptus oil soap made with red Palm for that golden look lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol Cathy! I LOVE the smell of it....and it suds really well....I worry about my own soap cause I'm a suds gal! Isn't it hard to accomplish with home made soap?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

home made soap usually does not sud like store bought but since it has all the glycerin left in it is creamy and feels sooooo good...not harsh like Dial lol...BUT you can add sodium Lactate to help it be suds up more and have a harder bar, but I didnt think it made much a difference to add it ...I like my suds but I like the creamy feel better : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...I'll just have to see. I have never tried homemade soap of any kind, I mean, even to use it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow, never!!!! PM me your address and I will mail you a bar lol..you dont know what you are missing!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hmmm...I'll just have to see. I have never tried homemade soap of any kind, I mean, even to use it!


:shocked: you're crapping me, right?!?!?!??! go to your nearest farmers/craft market ASAP and find yourself some homemade soap!!!!! it's luscious, smells heavenly, and just SO GREAT!!!!



NyGoatMom said:


> Lol Cathy! I LOVE the smell of it....and it suds really well....I worry about my own soap cause I'm a suds gal! Isn't it hard to accomplish with home made soap?


it's not hard to get suds. coconut oil (although drying) gives large bubbles. you can add sugar to get more bubbles too (honey, maple syrup, plain sugar, fruit, etc). I made a banana, coconut and goats milk soap, and the banana made the soap SOOO sudsy.

if you love the smell of the Dial soap, you can see if you can find a fragrance oil that mimics the scent. OR find some natural scents that you like better (i'm addicted to lavender...).

great thing about making your own soap is tailoring it to your wants and needs, and add fun things in it (like coffee for a kitchen soap). it can be overwhelming at first, but trust me. it's oh so fun!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> it's not hard to get suds. coconut oil (although drying) gives large bubbles. you can add sugar to get more bubbles too (honey, maple syrup, plain sugar, fruit, etc). I made a banana, coconut and goats milk soap, and the banana made the soap SOOO sudsy.


I use Coconut oil, I get a pretty good lather, and a honey and oats, which is lovely not suddsey like store bought but I love the feel so much better!!
Banana ??? How to you incorprate that? Sounds FUN!!!
I just made a coffee Latte bar with coffe butter, strong coffee and coffee grounds...a touch of Vanilla ess oil...very yummy!!


----------



## sulmer (Dec 18, 2013)

Being a business major, I agree with the person who said to add all your expenses and then double the price. Of course, you can also consider availability. So if your product is rare or very rare, then you could add more, but you also want to consider that you want to sell the product. You can always price at what you want but if there is competition, price accordingly.
Sharon


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oooo... I like the idea of banana in soap... I'm gonna have to try that! I almost always use peppermint oil with oatmeal and honey. I've also heard that castor oil gives more bubbles. I make shampoo bars for myself and that's where I figure I've saved a fortune! Also with making my own lotion. (Even eucerin is expensive!). I'm waiting for ingredients to make deodorant right now! I just don't have the drive or time to sell my soaps..mine mostly go for fundraisers at church..or to my friends/family for free..:/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Banana??? Lol...I think I'll start with an easy soap


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

We have thought about making some but since we have never tried any of the products that you can make we have been afraid to take the chance being that we are on a limited budget. I have always wanted to try some of the soaps and lotions but it has always been a No-no to purchase cause what if's, we don't like it, it doesn't work well, it smells different when used then not used etc. :worried: But like you we want to make some for the same reason to make back some of the $ we put into them. 
A "lotion bar" baffles me, never seen one, but then for that matter never realy seen goat soap or smelt it either. Seen some homemade soap but not goat soap. plus at our farmers market its like 10buck a bar and same at the health food store. So we avoid that isle all together....
I guess we will have to see tho, so we know what we are doing if we do try to make some, we know what its supposed to turn out like. LOL Wish I knew someone who makes it around here I would ask if I could watch when they made a batch. 

Plus we haven't tried cause 1 $ 2 don't know what it supposed to look/feel like when done and 3 most important it looks/sounds so hard to make... eekk :?:worried::tears:onder::help::thankU::?:scratch::eyeroll::-o:GAAH::shrug::hi5: So watching this link intently so glean as much info as I can! :::mrgreen:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Making soap can be intimidating...but I promise its not hard..brambleberry has a easy to follow basic recipe...they add alot of different oils, where I just use 3 and sometimes a butter...but its a good start, a friend of mine gives classes and uses what she calls walmat soap, meaning everything you need is at walmart lol...they also have tutorials on brambleberry...once you make your first batch you will be amazed how easy it it...the hardest part is waiting for it to cure to use it!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Making soap is certainly not hard. Maybe even try with a single oil soap to start. My first soap was a 100% coconut oil, 20% superfat. No need to worry about weighing out diff oils. 

Milk and honey, I use straight baking soda for deoderant. I've read lotion bar with baking soda makes an easy deoderant.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm glad NYgoatmom asked that question !! I've been wondering about this myself  lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> Making soap is certainly not hard. Maybe even try with a single oil soap to start. My first soap was a 100% coconut oil, 20% superfat. No need to worry about weighing out diff oils.
> 
> Milk and honey, I use straight baking soda for deoderant. I've read lotion bar with baking soda makes an easy deoderant.


I'm going to make one with arrowroot powder and baking soda...and a few other ingredients..found it on Pinterest!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How funn!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Boy Ni~ You must not buy much at the store...seems like you make it all  I may have to try more than just soaps and lotions...maybe I'll try a shampoo bar and some homemade kitchen cleaner!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> I'm going to make one with arrowroot powder and baking soda...and a few other ingredients..found it on Pinterest!


A deodorant?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> Oooo... I like the idea of banana in soap... I'm gonna have to try that! I almost always use peppermint oil with oatmeal and honey. I've also heard that castor oil gives more bubbles. I make shampoo bars for myself and that's where I figure I've saved a fortune! Also with making my own lotion. (Even eucerin is expensive!). I'm waiting for ingredients to make deodorant right now! I just don't have the drive or time to sell my soaps..mine mostly go for fundraisers at church..or to my friends/family for free..:/


How does a shampoo bar work?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Boy Ni~ You must not buy much at the store...seems like you make it all  I may have to try more than just soaps and lotions...maybe I'll try a shampoo bar and some homemade kitchen cleaner!


LOL! I buy a lot of raw materials at the store! Hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd say...I can see your shopping list now....50 lbs baking soda....25 lbs borax.....5 gallons of vinegar...100 lbs of flour...20 lbs of beeswax....


:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How do you find the time to make it all when you work??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> How do you find the time to make it all when you work??


LOL!!! evenings and weekends. I don't have kids, which, opens up a lot of time to do stuff like this (I've been told kids take a lot of time out of your day.....)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very true.....they do!


----------



## sulmer (Dec 18, 2013)

I make melt and pour soap. It is so easy. I order a base and just add color, scent and goat milk. Mine has glycerin so it is very, very gentle and will clean oil and make-up. It is also moisturizing. I also make a foaming soap and that sells very well. I am allergic to lye so it works well for me.
Sharon


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

fyi - lye is required to make soap. it's through the process of saponification that neutralizes the lye and turns oils into soap. the end product, soap, should not have any lye left over unless too much lye was added (i.e. lye heavy soap). your M&P ingredients would have had lye in it to produce soap.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sulmer said:


> I make melt and pour soap. It is so easy. I order a base and just add color, scent and goat milk. Mine has glycerin so it is very, very gentle and will clean oil and make-up. It is also moisturizing. I also make a foaming soap and that sells very well. I am allergic to lye so it works well for me.
> Sharon


Isn't it less cost effective to do the melt and pour?


----------

